# Happy New Year



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all
I would just like to wish all Motorhome Factors A Very Happy New Year! :lol: Roll on New Ventures :lol:
Cheers Lazza


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

go for it my son.
nick.


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

ALL THE BEST FOR 2008 
FISSED AS A PART PULLING A CUNNING STUNT.
ANDREW


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a bit sad being logged on that early, I have waited till the hangover cure is kicking in so here goes.

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Loddy


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Happy New Year Lazza et all.

Another Year another Adventure :lol: 

650

PS Why is the MHF web site an hour out ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PS Why is the MHF web site an hour out ?

Probably because Nuke forgot to alter the clock in October :roll: :lol: 


Happy New Year to all


Jacquie & John


----------

